# Causal Relationship between CKD and Anemia?



## clbarry8033 (Dec 1, 2016)

I have read recently that according to the ICD-10 Guidelines, there is a causal relationship with DM and comorbidities since they are linked with the word "with" in the alphabetic index. 

Does this same rule apply with anemia and CKD?

It shows up like this in the alphabetic index:

anemia

in (due to) (with)
          Chronic Kidney Disease D63.1

Thank you!
Chelsea Barry CPC, CEMC


----------



## beulastella (Dec 8, 2016)

Yes it is applicable.


----------



## clbarry8033 (Dec 9, 2016)

beulastella said:


> Yes it is applicable.



What if the doctor specified normocytic anemia?  Which points to unspecified anemia D64.9.  Would it still be okay to do the D63.1?


----------



## clbarry8033 (Dec 14, 2016)

clbarry8033 said:


> What if the doctor specified normocytic anemia?  Which points to unspecified anemia D64.9.  Would it still be okay to do the D63.1?



I still am needing an answer on this please!  

Thanks!


----------

